# Radio Auxiliary Input Kit closeup picture???



## rcatank (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a close up picture of the connector that plugs into the back of NON DSP Stock radios?

Here is a link to what it is thanks to BAVAUTO.
http://www.bavauto.com/assets/imglib500/bmw-aux-input-kit.jpg


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

That's basically it. A 3-pin female port on one end and a 3.5mm input jack on the other. Cable is about 24" in length. 

Anything specific you are looking for?


----------



## rcatank (Sep 21, 2006)

well i actually wanted to look at the physical 3-pin female port connector and in what slot it goes into.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rcatank said:


> well i actually wanted to look at the physical 3-pin female port connector and in what slot it goes into.


3-pin connector ports are all over the vehicle, but it will look like the 3-pin in this picture:


----------

